# Your YouTube playlists



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Yesterday I had some time and compiled a playlist on YT, thinking mainly of beginners.

This is it: Energetic joyful music

I encourage you to share your playlists and what they are about.

Some other playlists of mine:

Webern pre-serial non-tonal orchestral works

Webern Op.20-22 

Ligeti (mature) Orchestral works


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's one with Modern Violin Concerti.


----------

